# This or That? (game)



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 13, 2021)

I don't think there's been a This or That game yet. If there already is, then whoops. Here's how it works, if you don't know

Person 1: fruits or veggies?
Person 2: Fruit
Cats or dogs

And so on.

I'll start it now
Lionheads or Mini rexes?


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 13, 2021)

Lion head 
Brownie or cupcake


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 13, 2021)

ok, ok this one is hard ! I'm a total glutton (like my rabbit X3 ), so it's hard to pick a favorite food cuz food taste good (most of the time at least...). Uhmmm... I'd go with a cupcake cuz it has frosting, but it has to be double chocolate :> !!

Anyways heres mine : Youtube or Netflix


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 13, 2021)

Youtube

Dogs or cats?


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 13, 2021)

DOGS most definitely. I have a super sweet brown lab (we keep my bun and my dog strictly separated) 
Farm or city


----------



## Catlyn (Jan 13, 2021)

Definetly farmland. I love the freedom and space and the abundance of nature and all the herbs you can grow and all the fresh air. Plus there's no silly stupid loud neighbours and our rular regions are pretty predator-safe. I sometimes feel just like a wild bun in a human form. Even my fam have told me that i sometimes act like a rabbit. Cannot blame em.

School or work?


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 13, 2021)

Work. Not that I've been to work XD, It just seems fun as long as you are passionate and happy with this job ! Also if you really like the job then everyday to work could feel like going to a fun place !

Savory or Sweet


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 14, 2021)

Sweet. I've got a huge sweet tooth.

Headphones or earbuds


----------



## BunBun71 (Jan 14, 2021)

Headphones. 

Snow or rain


----------



## Catlyn (Jan 14, 2021)

Hard choice, man i don't even know. Imma go with snow since i like snow, and rain can be found almost anywhere; snow-not so much. I am also frustrated at how measly and un-wintery the winters have become over the years. Where are the -25°C need-a-big-snow- leaf-blower (idk what they be called in english, lumesahk in estonian) januaries? Some recent winters have been so poorly that -5°C in the beginning og February may make us say "hurray is winter here?" only for it to be melting within a week. This year is somehow significantly better though.

Would you rather be unable to speak verbally, or never ever keep quiet?


----------



## HoppyRabbits06 (Jan 14, 2021)

Aaaaahhh this is so hard I guess I would have to go with never ever keep quiet 

Would you rather be all alone with privacy or be social with no privacy?


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 14, 2021)

all alone with privacy

minecraft or roblox


----------



## HoppyRabbits06 (Jan 14, 2021)

Minecraft 

Chocolate or Vanilla Icecream


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 14, 2021)

Vanilla ( with rainbow sprinkles in a cone with a drizzle of chocolate)
Soccer or baseball/softball


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 14, 2021)

Soccer! I used to play, but then quarantine happened 

Chickens or ducks?


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 14, 2021)

Chickens. They are super cute.
Beach or the mountains


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 14, 2021)

Mountains. The scenery is prettier I think

Drawing or writing


----------



## Catlyn (Jan 15, 2021)

Awww that is sooo hard for a creative soul to choose! I really enjoy both, but i guess i'd be more likely to choose drawing over writing because atm between schoolwork n bunnies i've been steadily working on my first ever OC animatic project.
(Read-stopped procrastinating and actually drew the frames' sketches in the app for once) Not that i've done any research on how to actually make one, just watched a bunch of others' creations and drew conclusions from those. If anyone knows any good tips, i'd be happy to have them!

Baking or cooking?


----------



## JazzPizzazz (Jan 15, 2021)

Baking! Especially mince pies!
Reading or writing?


----------



## Catlyn (Jan 16, 2021)

Writing! Even though i absolutely love a good read and will occasionally read my own texts for context before continuing with the writing, 

BIG and barren open space or small/ish and cosy space?


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 16, 2021)

Smallish cozy space! If I have a space and it's too big, there is a 99% chance it will become a complete mess. I tend to keep smaller spaces cleaner.

Chairs or couches


----------



## Nuage (Jan 16, 2021)

Couches.

TV or YouTube


----------



## BunBun71 (Jan 16, 2021)

YouTube.
Rabbits or dogs


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 16, 2021)

Rabbits!

Star wars or Marvel


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 16, 2021)

Marvel
Lennon the bunny or Bini the bunny (YouTube)


----------



## JazzPizzazz (Jan 16, 2021)

Lennon the Bunny, though Bini the Bunny is very cute and talented.

Cottage core or dark academia?


----------



## Catlyn (Jan 17, 2021)

Don't know almost anything about either, but i will go with cottage core because i like the countryside and hate gloomy dark dull looking buildings. For some reason, i am more attracted to darker-themed art and litreature though.

Which would you rather answer:
What's the most british thing ever vs the most american thing ever?
What are they in your opinion? ( eg the most british being people saying ´´pardon?´´ instead of ´´huh?´´)


----------



## JazzPizzazz (Jan 17, 2021)

I am assuming you mean English, as there are three different countries in Britain being Wales, Scotland, and England. I am from Wales. The most English thing ever is fish and chips, while the most American thing ever is burgers and chips.


----------



## JazzPizzazz (Jan 17, 2021)

Lamps or lights


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 17, 2021)

Lamps
Coke or Pepsi


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 18, 2021)

pepsi

outside or inside


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 18, 2021)

Inside 

white or black


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 18, 2021)

White
Shorts or leggings


----------



## Catlyn (Jan 18, 2021)

Poofy three/quarts pants! The golden road in between. I own only one pair of shorts that we bought a few years back because the summer was just burrrning hot, and aside from that one week in rescuers' camp i've never worn them outside. 

Heels or flat shoes?


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 18, 2021)

Flat shoes. There more comfy.
Candy or fast food


----------



## Catlyn (Jan 18, 2021)

Candy. I'm a sweets junkie. 

Mountains or the ocean?


----------



## JazzPizzazz (Jan 18, 2021)

Mountains

Bricks or colorbond (roof)


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 18, 2021)

Bricks
Pen or pencil


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 18, 2021)

mechanical pencil

dresser or closet?


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 18, 2021)

Closet. More roomy I guess you could say.
Dolphin or clown fish


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 18, 2021)

Dolphin! Way cuter!

Chocolate or peanut butter?


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 18, 2021)

Chocolate! Even though right now I can’t taste it, chocolate BY FAR. 
Summer or winter


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jan 19, 2021)

Definitely winter. Summer causes too many problems for me (chronic nosebleeds & headaches, and my parents constantly telling me to go outside) 

Mini lops or mini rexes


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 19, 2021)

Mini lops 
Lion head or jersey wooley


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 19, 2021)

jersey wooly!!!!

Mini lop or french lop?


----------



## JazzPizzazz (Jan 19, 2021)

French lop, I do find them rather cute!

Rex or Flemish Giant


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jan 19, 2021)

Oh, this one is so hard! I love the size of Flemmies, but I own a Rex and love him so much! I think I'm going to have to go with a Rex.

Heavy quilts or light soft blankets


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 20, 2021)

Light soft blankets. I already have a weighted blanket, and that's heavy enough for me!

Animated movies, or live action remakes


----------



## Catlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Animated movies. I've never actually seen a full live-action remake, only snippets here and there. I find that animated characters can do way crazier things and the whole show will still look cool/have great content, which in most cases can get quite dulled when turned into a live-action remake. Just think of almost any animated movie or tv series and think how half the stunts and expressions would look IRL. Not half as comedic or dramatic i believe.

edit: sorry i mixed up the games that i was replying to, my head is a hot mess with all the continuous bunny and mum issues i've been having.

Living alone or with a roommate(person/people)?


----------



## JazzPizzazz (Jan 21, 2021)

Roommate as long as they like buns.

Trees or shrubs?


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 21, 2021)

trees. i like to climb them

scooter or bike?


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 21, 2021)

Bike.
Flamingo or panda


----------



## Catlyn (Jan 23, 2021)

Red pandas! They're very much endangered and adorable!

Lops or not-lops?


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 23, 2021)

Lops! I love their floppy ears!
Gatorade or Powerade


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 31, 2021)

Gatorade! 

Horses or Goats


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 31, 2021)

Horses
Computer or phone


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 31, 2021)

Computer

Floppy ear bun or uppy ear bun


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 31, 2021)

Floppy ears
Adidas or under armour


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 31, 2021)

Adidas I guess. I've never really been a fan of either

Books or T.V


----------



## Catlyn (Jan 31, 2021)

Books all the way! Unless the TV has some sort of documentary-type programme, way easier to get that knowledge from tv rather than textbooks.

Too hot or too cold?


----------



## JazzPizzazz (Feb 1, 2021)

Too cold definitely.
Radio or Spotify?


----------



## HoppyRabbits06 (Feb 1, 2021)

Spotify 

Ice cream cone or Snow cone


----------



## Madelyn L. (Feb 1, 2021)

Snow cone! 
large bunny or small bunny


----------



## JazzPizzazz (Feb 1, 2021)

Large bunny

Socks or tights?


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 6, 2021)

Socks, but over the knee socks ! 

Apartment or house


----------



## Oceanie (Feb 7, 2021)

House

Zillow or Redfin?


----------



## CamelNewt528962 (Feb 10, 2021)

Oceanie said:


> House
> 
> Zillow or Redfin?



Zillow
Mansion or Beach House


----------



## JazzPizzazz (Feb 10, 2021)

Mansion

Silver or gold?


----------



## CamelNewt528962 (Feb 10, 2021)

Gold because it's symbol is Au and that also stands for Among Us (my fav video game ever lol)

Fortnite or Overwatch?


----------



## HoppyRabbits06 (Feb 10, 2021)

Fortnite 

Spring or Fall


----------



## CamelNewt528962 (Feb 10, 2021)

Spring

YouTube or Netflix


----------



## HoppyRabbits06 (Feb 10, 2021)

YouTube tbh I don't really like Netflix 

Reddit or Twitter


----------



## Catlyn (Feb 14, 2021)

Neither! Youtube all the way!

Monochromatic or Trichromatic?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Feb 14, 2021)

Are we talking color theory? I like both, especially in drawing. Monochromatic works well with adding some dimension to objects, but my vision makes it difficult to differentiate between different shades of color. So trichromatic.

Writing or drawing?


----------



## Madelyn L. (Feb 14, 2021)

Erm, writing probably. I used to draw a TON, especially my bunny, but when school started I had less time t draw so I write more now. And plus writing is just a bit more fun in the first place.


----------



## Catlyn (Feb 16, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> Are we talking color theory? I like both, especially in drawing. Monochromatic works well with adding some dimension to objects, but my vision makes it difficult to differentiate between different shades of color. So trichromatic.


Oooh, that's interesting! If you don't mind me asking, what's different in your vision compared to any other person?


Madelyn L. said:


> Erm, writing probably. I used to draw a TON, especially my bunny, but when school started I had less time t draw so I write more now. And plus writing is just a bit more fun in the first place.


You forgot the statement?


----------



## Madelyn L. (Feb 16, 2021)

Whoops.
School or virtual school


----------



## Catlyn (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm kinda torn.

I like real school because when we need help we get it right away, and being able to interact with few of my close friends is also nice. But i hate that there have to be so many other people there too, and they're SO obnoxiously loud. Groups are being shut left right and center again. Also i'm a night owl so waking up at 6 to get to school by 8 just sounds like a pain to me.

Virtual school is better in the sense that i won't have to wake up senselessly early, and schoolwork can be done all thorough the day. This gives me more time to be with my bunnos, but also means that i'll have to tolerate a problematic parent and i'll be inherently lazy and most likely go out twice a week to deposit empty bottles and bring my boys hay.

Modest or flashy?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Feb 16, 2021)

Catlyn said:


> Oooh, that's interesting! If you don't mind me asking, what's different in your vision compared to any other person?


I'm not really sure. I just know that when I do my coloring in for my digital and traditional drawings, when adding the monochromatic shades, I have to go 2-3 shades away from the the previous color to see the difference.


Modest. Being too flashy makes me stand out and attracts unwanted people. (I'm introverted and do better with animals anyway.)

Breakfast or Brunch?


----------



## Madelyn L. (Feb 16, 2021)

Brunch!

Math or language arts


----------



## CamelNewt528962 (Feb 17, 2021)

Language arts

Sims 4 or Animal Crossing?


----------



## Jilly (Feb 17, 2021)

Animal crossing it looks really cute!

_
Animated TV or Live action TV_


----------



## JazzPizzazz (Feb 17, 2021)

I do love Watership Down, but not many other animated films. I would have to say live action.
Bow ties or ties.


----------



## Madelyn L. (Feb 17, 2021)

Bow ties. I chose this because of how cute they look on animals 
Soccer or baseball/softball


----------



## CamelNewt528962 (Feb 18, 2021)

def soccer

peanut butter or nutella


----------



## ArtistChibi (Feb 18, 2021)

Peanut Butter (with honey)

Chicken or fish


----------



## CamelNewt528962 (Feb 18, 2021)

Neither (I'm vegan)

Painting or digital art


----------



## ArtistChibi (Feb 18, 2021)

CamelNewt528962 said:


> Neither (I'm vegan)
> 
> Painting or digital art


Digital art. I love to draw and convert my traditional works to digital. (See my profile picture for an example.)

Cartoons or comics?


----------



## Jilly (Feb 18, 2021)

Comics 

Hamsters or chinchillas


----------



## CamelNewt528962 (Feb 18, 2021)

CHINCHILLAS 

birthday or xmas


----------



## SableSteel (Feb 18, 2021)

I don't really like either, but if I had to choose one I'll pick the lesser of two evils and go with Christmas. 

Broken or solid colored rabbits?


----------



## Jilly (Feb 18, 2021)

Probably solid all my rabbits are white but I'm kinda bias though

Night or day?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Feb 18, 2021)

Night. It's quiet and the night sky always leaves me in awe.

Big rabbits or small rabbits?


----------



## CamelNewt528962 (Feb 19, 2021)

small rabbits like this one: 
(not mine)

henna or paisley


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 21, 2021)

Henna (You mean the tattoos, right?)

Sweet or Spicy ??


----------



## SableSteel (Feb 21, 2021)

Why not both?

Cable or Streaming?


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 21, 2021)

Streaming because you get to choose whatever you want to watch with no ads 

Indoors or outdoors ?


----------



## Satrevino (Feb 21, 2021)

Outdoors

Rain or Sun?


----------



## JazzPizzazz (Feb 21, 2021)

Rain
Snow or hail


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 21, 2021)

Snow because you can have more fun in snow! Like make snowmen or have snowball fights!!

Hot or Cold ?


----------



## SableSteel (Feb 21, 2021)

Hot I guess. I'm used to the heat. Not used to the cold. 

Soda or Pop?


----------



## Madelyn L. (Feb 21, 2021)

Soda. I don’t think I’ve ever said pop before 
Jacket or sweatshirt


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Feb 21, 2021)

Sweatshirts!

Puppy or kitten?


----------



## Madelyn L. (Feb 21, 2021)

Puppy! Cute little things they are!
Hairless cat or super fluffy cat?


----------



## Jilly (Feb 21, 2021)

Fluffy Cats, like Maine Coons 

_By yourself or With lots of friends?_


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 21, 2021)

Lots of friends! I haven't seen my friends since last year, I really miss them ;-;

Popsicle or Ice cream ??


----------



## Catlyn (Mar 22, 2021)

ice cream all the way, with lessened sugar and cranberry filling. What a pleasure.

umami or salty?


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 4, 2021)

Catlyn said:


> ice cream all the way, with lessened sugar and cranberry filling. What a pleasure.
> 
> umami or salty?


Salty

Tiny rabbit or giant rabbit?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 4, 2021)

Tiny rabbit. I don't think I can handle giant rabbits that will eat more hay in a week than my two in a month. 

DIY bunny toys are store bought bunny toys?


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 4, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> Tiny rabbit. I don't think I can handle giant rabbits that will eat more hay in a week than my two in a month.
> 
> DIY bunny toys are store bought bunny toys?


DIY ! I love making my own and knowing what it's made of and if it's safe !
My bunny is giant but eats less hay than my rugs .

Indoor or outdoor bunnies ?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 4, 2021)

Indoor. They're perfect indoor friends. Especially for my work from home status.

Whole house free roam or specific part free roam? (Like a bedroom or their own bunny room)


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 4, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> Indoor. They're perfect indoor friends. Especially for my work from home status.
> 
> Whole house free roam or specific part free roam? (Like a bedroom or their own bunny room)


Specific part free roam . My bunny is free roamed in 2 rooms that are connected but never goes in the other .

Lazy bunny or crazy bunny ? I didn't mean to rhyme


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 4, 2021)

Crazy.

Cats or dogs?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 4, 2021)

Cats. Because they're not as noisy as dogs, but can be just as mischievous as bunnies. Heehee.

Godzilla or Gamera?


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 5, 2021)

I have no idea what either of these are. I am not really media-avid, i think they're movie characters?

two unbonded bunnos or a solo bunno?


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Apr 5, 2021)

Two unbounded because then its double the fun!

An unlimited supply of chocolate or an unlimited supply of other sweets?


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 5, 2021)

Chocolate 

Watermelon or Pinnaple ?


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Apr 5, 2021)

Watermelon!!! It's way too good!

Sweet or savoury?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 5, 2021)

Sweet. I always have a sweet tooth, even when I'm not hungry.

Morning person or night person?


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Apr 5, 2021)

Night person. I hate mornings!

Spring or Autumn?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 5, 2021)

Same. Autumn. I enjoy spring, but it is the worse time for my sinuses. Autumn is equally beautiful when the leaves turn and I get this cozy feeling when I stare out at all the trees in the area.

Movie theaters or at home streaming?


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Apr 5, 2021)

Movie theatres. We hardly ever go so when we do it is a super big treat!

Movies or books?


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 5, 2021)

Umm neither lol

Farm hay or hay bought online ?


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 5, 2021)

Hay bought online. (If it Is Timothy hay)

Christmas or Thanksgiving?


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Apr 5, 2021)

Christmas! I'm not in the USA do I don't celebrate Thanksgiving.

A pet rat or mouse?


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 6, 2021)

I'd rather have a pet mouse. They have a softer look, and they're a bit smaller, also maybe not so sensitive in the lungs as rats, although i'm not sure if that is quite accurate.


Water or dry land (activities)?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 6, 2021)

Water. I love swimming.

Terraria or Minecraft?


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Apr 6, 2021)

Minecraft.

Just bunnies, or lots of other pets?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 6, 2021)

Bunnies. I'm not really into taking in too many pets. And bunnies are like cats compared to dogs. In my opinion. Easier to handle and so cute, I want to give them attention.

Live action or animated Disney movies?


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 7, 2021)

I haven't actually seen any live-action movies yet, but i have one live-action adaption serial that is really high on my watchlist. If only i could have enough time to do everything i wanted to (grumbling about homework piling since my own pc randomly decided to break and all larger homework projects are postponed until i get it back working, hoping for my files all being there when i _do _get it back). I am not a huge fan of disney either, so i usually watch eastern animations more.

Pc or phone?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 7, 2021)

PC. I draw on my PC, write on my PC, play games on PC, go to work on my PC (I'm work from home).

Zelda or Mario?


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 8, 2021)

Mario. We didn't have anything to really spend time with, other than the nature, climbing trees and almost getting lost in forests. Mario was one of the few games we had. ( We also had an obscure array of some random cd-games)

One widespread language(excluding all the variants of the english language) or many smaller languages in any area?


----------



## lilac (Apr 8, 2021)

One widespread language- it'd just be easier for me 

Swimming in the ocean or a pool?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 8, 2021)

Pool. Never been to the ocean.

Sailor Moon or Dragon Ball?


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 8, 2021)

We are not from the same generation. Haven't watched either and never will-these series are so long!
Western or eastern animation?


----------



## Madelyn L. (Apr 8, 2021)

Western animation

long hair or short hair


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Apr 8, 2021)

Long hair. I had long hair my whole life (well past my hips) untill I got it cut to my shoulders three years ago so I could donate it for a wig for someone. I had never previously had it cut so it was so weird going from long to short but now it is at hip length again and I'm thinking of re-donating it.

Sky diving or Bungy jumping? (You have to chose one)


----------



## Madelyn L. (Apr 8, 2021)

Bungy jumping. It is so fun to me

Chick-fil-A or McDonald’s


----------



## lilac (Apr 8, 2021)

Chik-fil-A!  I never liked McDonald's

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Madelyn L. (Apr 8, 2021)

Tea, I don’t like coffee as much

car or truck


----------



## Poby (Apr 8, 2021)

Car. Never been on a truck before 

PC or console?


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 9, 2021)

Pc. Never had a console in my life.

Always or never? (Whatever the thing or action)


----------



## Icebluequeen_o.o (Jun 27, 2021)

Always?!

Horse or pig?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jun 28, 2021)

Horse of course!

Holland or Lionhead


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 29, 2021)

Ummm. I don't have any experience with either but i'm going to say holland because i haven't first-hand seen a single bun that LIKES grooming and won't run away from it, and lionheads do need their brushing.

Quality or quantity?


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Jun 30, 2021)

It depends, these past couple of years we have been really tight on money and I now know the importance of reducing quality to maintain some quantity (food, clothes, etc.). Sometimes you don't need quailty everything but just gotta get what your given. But there are definitely instances where quality is better than quantity.

Homeless with money or in a home with no money?


----------



## WhiteBunnyEcho (Jun 30, 2021)

In a home with no money I guess  

Have your bunny for 6 years or 2 perfect bunnies for 12 years?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jun 30, 2021)

Mine for six years, I wouldn’t give Dune up for anything!

have an retired race horse with lots of medical problems or a two year old gelding that needs to be trained


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jun 30, 2021)

Two year old gelding that needs to be trained

Macbook Air or Macbook Pro


----------



## Icebluequeen_o.o (Jul 20, 2021)

Off! Hard one... I like both but I think I like better Mac Pro...

Hard one : 

Onions or hot sauce


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Jul 21, 2021)

Onions. I do like spicy food but the taste of a hot sauce is not nice.

Cold or hot weather?


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 23, 2021)

I'd rather have it on the colder side so i could bunch up in clothes and blankets. It's also easier to warm buns than to cool them. I almost had a living corpse when the worst of the heatwave struck. Now we're back to 20°C indoors and they will not stop bouncing around, which is great because Iris is having quite a few pearly poops. 

Myxo vaccine once or twice a year?


----------



## PikaPika (Jul 23, 2021)

I have no idea, Myxo, probably

Flops Or Binkies, which are cuter?


----------



## FlopsyBunnies4 (Jul 23, 2021)

Ohh... That's hard. I would say Binkies 

Goat or sheep?


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 23, 2021)

PikaPika said:


> I have no idea, Myxo, probably
> 
> Flops Or Binkies, which are cuter?


Myxo (myxomatosis) vaccine is one thing, i was asking if you would do it once or twice a year. Our clinics have mixed opinions on that. I was just wondering. Sorry that my wording was unclear.


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 23, 2021)

FlopsyBunnies4 said:


> Ohh... That's hard. I would say Binkies
> 
> Goat or sheep?


Sheep. I hear they're not as stubborn, besides, their wool is just so floofy. They look adorable! Goats' horizontal pupils are a bit unusual for me...

Now... or never ?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jul 23, 2021)

Depends on what but now

cat or dog


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Jul 24, 2021)

Yikes. That's a tough one. I've always thought of myself as a dog person but my family's pups can be a big pain in the butt sometimes. And I do really love cats but I already have my fluffy boy of my very own so maybe a dog of my own would be nice. I dunno, let's just say dog.

Is the person under me left handed or right handed?


----------



## Barbara (Jul 24, 2021)

LizzyMayHarvey said:


> Yikes. That's a tough one. I've always thought of myself as a dog person but my family's pups can be a big pain in the butt sometimes. And I do really love cats but I already have my fluffy boy of my very own so maybe a dog of my own would be nice. I dunno, let's just say dog.
> 
> Is the person under me left handed or right handed?


Good one! Right handed

Clear nights or stormy nights?


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 25, 2021)

It depends on the season. Clear winter nights are awesome for an occasional stroll. Stormy summer nights are great for crashing the heatwaves, also the white noise from rain.

Music or videos?


----------



## Dandy&Tuli4693 (Jul 25, 2021)

Big and barren spaces!


Lop eared buns or normal tall ears?


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 26, 2021)

Helicopter mixes-best of both worlds!
Lümi was more loppy than uppy and Iris is more uppy than loppy. They make the best observational ones.

Music or video?


----------



## PikaPika (Jul 30, 2021)

music

hamster or girble (IK i spelt that wrong lol)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jul 30, 2021)

hamster

goat or sheep


----------



## PikaPika (Jul 30, 2021)

Goat

pointy-eared or lop?


----------



## odyssey~ (Jul 30, 2021)

ahh i can't choose!

water slides or roller coasters?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jul 30, 2021)

Roller coaster.

Funny videos or tutorials?


----------



## odyssey~ (Jul 30, 2021)

funny videos!

fruits or veg?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jul 30, 2021)

Fruit! If I can manage without a barrage of bunnies wanting it as well. 

Movie popcorn or movie candy?


----------



## Dandy&Tuli4693 (Jul 30, 2021)

Movie candy!
But it has t0 be either sour candy or licorice or chockate em n ems


Ice cream or frozen yogurt?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jul 30, 2021)

Frozen yogurt!!

chicken or duck


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 31, 2021)

Chickens. Ducks make a very unusual noise.

Buddy or a swarm of them?


----------



## Dakota15 (Aug 17, 2021)

cozy space, I hate big open spaces, it makes me dissociate and feel out of place.

Hot or cold drinks?


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 17, 2021)

Depends on the weather. Also, i'm tooth sensitive, so i can't take anything too hot or cold anyway. Fav drink would be mint cocoa as a warm drink, and sparkly lemon soda as a cool one.

Bins or bags?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 17, 2021)

Bins 
Spotted bunny or solid colored bunny?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 17, 2021)

Spotted since I have two 

Great Dane or Chihuahua


----------



## Icebluequeen_o.o (Aug 18, 2021)

Chihuahua

Space or Ocean


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 18, 2021)

Ocean 
Gardening or Cleaning?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 18, 2021)

Gardening

Netherland Dwarf or Flemish Giant


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Aug 18, 2021)

Flemish giants!

Animated shows or live action shows?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 18, 2021)

Live action show. 
Books or Sports


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Aug 18, 2021)

Sports.

A bunny that doesn't shed or a bunny that always poops in the litter box.


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 21, 2021)

Litter box

Dogs or Cats?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 21, 2021)

Dogs

Cheetah or lion


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 21, 2021)

Idkkkkkkkkkk
A hybrid

Rat or Mouse?


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 21, 2021)

Mice!

skydiving or deep sea diving?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 23, 2021)

Why jump out of a perfectly good airplane--have done both but will give a nod to the water. Summer or Winter?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 23, 2021)

Summer without a doubt!

Female or male rabbit


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 23, 2021)

Male

Femish giant or netherlad dwarf


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Aug 23, 2021)

Flemish giant.

Water or milk?


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 23, 2021)

Water. 

apple or samsung


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 23, 2021)

Samsung

lion head or Holland Lop


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Aug 23, 2021)

Holland lop.

Mashed potatoes or baked potatoes?


----------



## Dakota15 (Aug 23, 2021)

that's a hard one, Mashed potatoes.

Small bunnies or Big bunnies?


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Aug 23, 2021)

Big.

Pool or beach?


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 24, 2021)

Da beach.

Drawing or writing?


----------



## ilikerabbits (Aug 24, 2021)

Drawing. (Thanks to my hand screaming in agony when I write)
A grumpy bun or a shy bun


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 24, 2021)

Shy because I have experience with socializing scared animals due to the fact I’ve socialized some of the stray cats that have shown up in our barn.

country or city


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 24, 2021)

Country

Cockatiles or cockatoos?


----------



## AVIE (Aug 24, 2021)

cockatoos 
bohemian or minimalist?


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 24, 2021)

Minimalist

Biking or skateboarding?


----------



## Dandy&Tuli4693 (Aug 24, 2021)

Hmm probably biking but I love both!

Single buns or bonded?


----------



## SableSteel (Aug 25, 2021)

Single

Star trek or star wars?


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 25, 2021)

Neither. I don't find them interesting.

Solid or multicolour?


----------



## FlopsyBunnies4 (Aug 25, 2021)

Solid

Night or Morning?


----------



## SirLawrence (Aug 25, 2021)

The night time is the right time!

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Dandy&Tuli4693 (Aug 25, 2021)

Tea!! I Love iced macha 

Pellets or herbs?


----------



## Icebluequeen_o.o (Aug 27, 2021)

ummmmm herb

Starbucks or dunkin doughnuts


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 27, 2021)

Neither 

long or short haired cats


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 27, 2021)

Long haired
Sun or moon?


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Aug 27, 2021)

Moon.

Laid back pet or hyper pet.


----------



## Icebluequeen_o.o (Aug 27, 2021)

neither

dogs or cats


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 27, 2021)

Dogs

Large or small dog


----------



## FlopsyBunnies4 (Aug 28, 2021)

Large dog

Dessert or rainforest?


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 28, 2021)

rainforest (mostly bc of the bird that live there)

lop or pointy eared bunny?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 29, 2021)

Pointy eared rabbits. Although I love both. 
Night Owl or Early Bird


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 29, 2021)

Night owl

dogs or cats


----------



## Dakota15 (Aug 29, 2021)

cats

baths or showers


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Aug 29, 2021)

Showers.

Hair up or down?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 29, 2021)

Hair up. 
even or odd numbers


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 29, 2021)

Even

goats or sheep


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 29, 2021)

Goats. 
text or call?


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 30, 2021)

text

bus or subway?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 30, 2021)

neither now- used the subway before but not for more than 20 years. Movies or television.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 30, 2021)

Depends

Books or movies


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 30, 2021)

Books
Soccer or basketball


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Aug 30, 2021)

Basketball.

Running on a treadmill or running normally?


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 30, 2021)

none i hate exercise lol

which do you say
zoomies or bunny 500s


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 30, 2021)

Zoomies 

Half or full lop


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Aug 30, 2021)

Half. 

Extreme cold or extreme heat.


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 31, 2021)

cold

sunny or rainy


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 31, 2021)

Sunny
Wet or dry


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 31, 2021)

Dry

Pine or oak tree


----------



## SableSteel (Aug 31, 2021)

Oak tree (good for finding warblers)

Truck or sedan?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 31, 2021)

Truck
Lake or ocean


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Aug 31, 2021)

Ocean.

Background noise or silence?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 31, 2021)

Silence

Tree filled or treeless yard


----------



## SableSteel (Aug 31, 2021)

Tree filled! I live in a desert, we'll take any shade we can get 

Fantasy or sci-fi?


----------



## Dakota15 (Aug 31, 2021)

sci-fi! it's my fav

comic books or manga


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 31, 2021)

Comic books, although their still not my favorite 
Flowers or succulents


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 31, 2021)

succulents

Seal or sea lion


----------



## Dandy&Tuli4693 (Aug 31, 2021)

Seal!!

Creamy blue cheese or cheddar?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 31, 2021)

Cheddar 
Fruits or vegetables


----------



## Dandy&Tuli4693 (Aug 31, 2021)

Vegetables ...especially artichokes and shishito's and Tomatoes


Sunset silhouettes or bright happy action shots


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Sep 1, 2021)

Sunset silhouettes!

Sketching or painting?


----------



## Dakota15 (Sep 1, 2021)

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> Sunset silhouettes!
> 
> Sketching or painting?



omg is your pfp oreo? Because mine is also named oreo and looks exactly like yours

sketching

short or long hair


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Sep 1, 2021)

Dakota15 said:


> omg is your pfp oreo? Because mine is also named oreo and looks exactly like yours
> 
> sketching
> 
> short or long hair



It is Oreo!

Short hair.

Big dogs or small dogs?


----------



## Dakota15 (Sep 1, 2021)

small dogs

blue or red?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 1, 2021)

Succulents. Steak or salad?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Sep 1, 2021)

Salad

Large or small horse


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Sep 1, 2021)

Large horse
Young or old rabbit


----------



## BunnySis (Jan 2, 2022)

Young rabbit,

Dog or cat?


----------



## FlopsyBunnies4 (Jan 2, 2022)

Dog 

rain or snow?


----------



## Catlyn (Jan 2, 2022)

Nice, warm summer rains. But then again, a nice -7degrees Celsius and the tiniest breeze with thick, gentle snowfall when the skies are dark. What a serene moment.

Now or never?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 2, 2022)

Now except on Sundays. Cone or cup?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jan 3, 2022)

Cone

Netherland Dwarf or Flemish Giant


----------



## odyssey~ (Jan 3, 2022)

Netherland Dwarf

Laptop or phone


----------



## Catlyn (Jan 3, 2022)

Phone is easier to carry around, but can't animate/draw on it and writing longer texts can be daunting. Therefore, laptop.

The moon or the sun?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jan 4, 2022)

Moon

night owl or morning person


----------



## Catlyn (Jan 4, 2022)

Night owl. Got 0 minutes of sleep tonight, involuntarily.
Flops or scopes?


----------



## BunnySis (Mar 26, 2022)

Flops ALL THE WAY
Netflix or Disney+?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Mar 26, 2022)

Disney+, we watched everything worth watching on Netflix.

Marvel or DC?


----------



## BunnySis (Mar 26, 2022)

Marvel. Even though i don't like either


Wordle or Canuckle?


----------



## Catlyn (Mar 27, 2022)

What are they?
Tunnels or towers?


----------



## MayBae (Mar 27, 2022)

Towers! Feeling the air and being up high!! 

too cold or too hot?


----------



## BunLover (Mar 27, 2022)

Hot, (because then I can go swimming).

fruit or veggies?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Mar 27, 2022)

Fruit, it’s sweeter!

Vanilla or chocolate ice cream?


----------



## Catlyn (Mar 28, 2022)

A tough one... 
I like the best of both, as in stracchiatella, but if it's between the plain flavours, definetly chocolate.

Endless sun or pouring rain?


----------



## BunLover (Mar 28, 2022)

sun

skirt or dress?


----------



## BunnySis (Mar 28, 2022)

dress

Roblox or Among us?


----------



## Catlyn (Mar 28, 2022)

Among us, if i can hop into a good lobby of players. Never cared about roblox.

Unreasonably vague or too detailed?


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 28, 2022)

too detailed
cloudy days or sunny days?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Mar 28, 2022)

Sunny

Art or music?


----------



## BunnySis (Mar 28, 2022)

Music

Tent or RV?


----------



## Catlyn (Mar 29, 2022)

Tents. More compact and easier to find a spot for, both at campsites and in storage, also way cheaper and readily avaliable at most camping/sport-oriented stores. 

Mountains or lakes?


----------



## BunLover (Mar 29, 2022)

I think mountains. 

long or short car rides


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Mar 29, 2022)

Short, I get car sick on long ones.

duck or goose?


----------



## BunnySis (Mar 29, 2022)

goose 


US or Canada?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Mar 29, 2022)

US, considering I live there.

dog or cat?


----------



## BunLover (Mar 29, 2022)

That I such a hard question because I used to have a dogs and I have cats, cats are more quiet and not active dogs have way more energy so probably cat right now. 

hamburgers or hotdogs?


----------



## Catlyn (Mar 29, 2022)

Doggos because there's a muuch higher chance that whichever i order, there won't be cheeses or other yucky stuff in it. They're also way easier and cleaner to eat.

Blankets or just fleeces?


----------



## BunnySis (Mar 29, 2022)

if your talking about rabbits then fleeces. For me definitely blankets

Tornados or Hurricanes?


----------



## MayBae (Mar 29, 2022)

Ooooof both are bad!! I'll have to say tornados. We don't get too many and they aren't soooo bad as they could be.

Books or movies?


----------



## Catlyn (Mar 30, 2022)

Books. Almost nobody is inclined to start reading random pages with me, but everyone who's ever seen me watch a movie, a show, or anything visual for that matter, will always try to take a look and it feels extremely awkward, even more so when a bit of the video is actually awkward. Books also leave more stuff to the imagination and let me fall asleep if i want to, they also don't need internet or downloading to be avaliable if i'm in the middle of nowhere, a louder environment or only have 10 minutes of free time. If i'm alone, i'll also read out loud to my royality, which i can't do with movies. I cannot tolerate ebooks though, it seems that i lack focus for reading books on screens.

Regular chargers or power banks?


----------



## BunLover (Mar 30, 2022)

Regular chargers 

Jazz or Hiphop dance?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 30, 2022)

Cheeseburger! Fish or fowl?


----------



## BunLover (Mar 30, 2022)

Fish probably. 

Jazz or Hiphop dance, (Because @Nancy McClelland did not answer the right question)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 30, 2022)

Did too, just not quickly enough--Jazz. Biking or hiking?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Mar 31, 2022)

Hiking!

cucumbers or pickles?


----------



## BunLover (Mar 31, 2022)

Pickles!!!

Birthday or holiday?


----------



## BunLover (Mar 31, 2022)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Did too, just not quickly enough--Jazz. Biking or hiking?


Sorry.


----------

